# Long Term Benefits of Hypnotherapy for Iritable Bowel Syndrome



## eric (Jul 8, 1999)

Long Term Benefits of Hypnotherapy for Iritable Bowel Syndrome W M Gonsalkorale, V Miller, A Afzal, P J WhorwellGut 2003:52:1623-1629. Gut directed hypnotherapy is now being used to treat Irritable Bowel Syndrome. There is strong evidence from a number of research reports that hypnotherapy can relieve the symptoms of irritable bowel syndrome in the short term. However, there is no long-term data on its benefits and this information is essential before the technique can be widely recommended. This study aimed to answer this question.In this article, gut directed hypnotherapy comprised up to 12 weekly 1 hr sessions. Each session consists of induction of the hypnotic state and deepening procedures, followed by "ego strengthening" suggestions relevant to the individual. These are accompanied by further suggestions and interventions, such as inducing warmth in the abdomen using the hands and imagery directed towards controlling normal gut function.A set of 3 questionnaires was mailed to 273 patients with IBS, who had received gut directed hypnotherapy at least one year previously. The questionnaires focused on rating the patients IBS symptoms, as well as their quality of life, anxiety, and depression.RESULTS: Directly after completion of hypnotherapy, 147 patients (86.8%) claimed their symptoms improved, while 27 (13.2%) reported no change in symptoms. No patients reported worsening symptoms. In response to the questionnaires administered over 1 year later, 81.3 % of those who had improvement in the symptoms maintained their improvement, with a majority stating their symptoms had improved even further.Patients were followed for up to five years after termination of treatment and there was no significant decrease in symptom improvement. Of all the patients, 93.1% considered the course of hypnotherapy had been worthwhile.Before hypnotherapy, all patients showed similar quality of life measures. Directly after therapy, those who reported an improvement in IBS symptoms also noted an improvement in quality of life. In the follow up study, those whose symptom improvement was sustained still had an improved quality of life.Scores for anxiety and depression were similar across all patients before hypnotherapy treatment. Anxiety and depression improved in all patients, but overall improvement was greater in the groups that reported improvement in their IBS symptoms.It is important to note that the continued improvement seen by patients in this study cannot be explained by the use of other treatments after finishing hypnotherapy. Only 14 (9.7%) of those who reported improved symptoms tried other treatments, (including dietary changes, alternative medicines, yoga, and reflexology) and found these helpful.http://www.mindbodydigestive.com/themindb1...py-for-IBS.html


----------

